
Show HN: Railcar – a container runtime in rust - vishvananda
https://github.com/oracle/railcar
======
posnet
Oracle is using rust? interesting, I wonder if this is just a passion project
of an individual or if these are actually teams using rust within Oracle.

~~~
vishvananda
Author here. Usage of rust at Oracle is pretty nascent, but it is a large
company and a few people are using it here and there.

